# Spalted blue ash



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

I have here a spalted blue ash howler, It has my Monster Howler tone board in it








it has a c/a finish

any and all commits welcome
Thanks
John
sorry the bad picture


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

nice looking call


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That is a gorgeous call John, what is a c/a finish ? Did you have to stabilize that blue ash ? Beautiful !! Nice work!


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

c\a is a type of glue, It is super glue on steroids. I kinda stablized it. I use min-wax wood hardener. I put the wood in it tell it quits bubbling air out of it. I then put it the shelf and let it dry for a couple months. Then I attempt to make a call out of it. With the two together it is hard as a rock. I hope this answered your question, and if you have any more give me a holler.

Thanks
John


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have a real hard time coming to this site without taking a look at this call again, it is absolutely b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l. I have always wondered what exactly was used to stabilize burls and such. Do you work with cow and buffalo horn and antler also ?


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

And yet another nice one.Very good lookin call.


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

I do some work with buffalo, I don't hardly work with cow, But I do use all the antler I can get. For the most part I use just about whatever I can get my hands on. I've built them out of wart hog tusk deer antler, lions leg bones, corn cobs, witch is a pain in the ars. Just about what ever I decide to use at the time.
John


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*That is a beauty--How much is the going price for one like that---Maybe Santa would bring me one like that. Real nice work-I appricate it.







*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Corn cob ? I bet that looks cool. I'll have to see if I can gather up some mesquite for you, and maybe some Ironwood if I run into one.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very very nice, and innovative, corn cob-- interesting--what could I find out in the garden that a call could be made out of. Again nice work..


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

Corn cob tone board.
Swapbuck I could build you a call like that for $50.00. But if'n you what by christmas I need to know soonso I can find the wood and get to work on it. 
Youngdon never used either of them woods, I have been wanting to get my hands on some ironwood thow. Get with me if come across some

Thanks 
John


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

treedog pm sent


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

The Spalted blue ash HOWLER is mine === Thanks John


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

Welcome. I hope you get years of enjoyment out of it. 
Thanks 
John


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SB you are one lucky dog, that is a beautiful call. I may have to ask you to send me a pic of it to drool over. If you do I'll have to laminate it.lol


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Recived the Spalted Blue Ash Howler today=WOW!! Its nice==also closed reed call to match. Thanks for the surprise JOHN---- YD I'll e-mail you your picture tomorrow- Thanks again JOHN very fine work:usflag:


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

Thank you very much. I hope it serves you well for many years. We will have to see some yote pictures later on. 
Thank you very much 
John


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice buy SB those are fine looking calls, If they sound half as good as they look(and I'm sure they do) you'll need back-up.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Loving it... how can I get one?


----------



## treedog (May 2, 2010)

Chris if you want a call pm me with what you are looking for, and I will try to make a call that you want.

Thanks
John


----------

